# Omega Ships Clock



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Found this small (8cm) omega clock recently - bronze case - wedge shaped. Photos nicked of the net so poor. Any ideas about its history? Dial marked Story, Barrow and Omega.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Turn the flash off and get some more pic's done - I want to see that dial!

Found this link -

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=story%20barrow%20omega&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCIQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fmb.nawcc.org%2Farchive%2Findex.php%2Ft-16258.html&ei=VLs3T7SuG8im0QXxpYCuAg&usg=AFQjCNH3OAB9ulhyqG1LvZzsK-69wPlPEQ


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

looks like a car clock rather than ships, more pics


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

To get more phots I'm going to have to buy it.............


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

What are they asking?

If you don't....I might.


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Starting at Â£290, suspect they will be open to a bit of bargaining


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

That sounds a fair price, I'd prefer it closer to Â£200, but a brass clock - not far off.

Any idea on the serial number etc? Omega movt?


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

No other details at the moment, will go and bargain tomorrow.....


----------

